# Hydrogen Peroxide & Micranthemum Monte Carlo



## Peter50 (13 Jan 2018)

I have a small amount of Green Spot algae in my 16 litre nano tank on the hard scape that I would like to spot dose with Hydrogen Peroxide.
I dose Tropica Specialised Nutrition weekly, regulated CO2 injection along with weekly 40% water changes.

I have used Hydrogen Peroxide many times before but I'm sure it is safe to use with Micranthemum Monte Carlo. If I am unable to spot dose I will try increasing my PO4 levels.

Does anyone have experience of this or can advise me if it is safe to use?

Kindest Regards: Peter


----------



## Digitalfiend (14 Jan 2018)

I have a Mini M, with lots of Monte Carlo fore- and mid-ground and have dosed h2o2 on the branch wood and co2 diffuser without any issues.  I've never applied it directly to the MC before, but given how bloody fast my carpet grows, I don't think I could kill it short of pulling it out.


----------



## Dantrasy (14 Jan 2018)

3% h2o2 should be fine. 

Can you lower the water level and apply (paint) the h2o2 straight onto the dw and/or rocks? Then leave it for 5-10 mins. That would work best.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (14 Jan 2018)

Try not to get the h2o2 directly onto the mc, I have burnt big patches of MC before using 3% h2o2.


----------



## Gabriel19 (25 Apr 2018)

What is the use of hydrogen peroxide?


----------

